# One for Bernie



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Could not let your comment slip by without retaliation.

Bernie said " Now if we can just get MR. NOLES back on the lathe we would be in hog heaven"

How about a little weedpot on a cold, windy. rainy day in "Hog Heaven"   

Not as grand scale as yours, but I"m working on it my friend.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob, very nice... how big are they... hard to see...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That should get Big B off your back Bob...lol. Nice one buddy. I like it. Weed pots are a lot of fun ( note to those that are not familiar with weed pots, they have a hole drilled in them to stick straw flowers in, not to hold your dope  ) 

What is the size on this and what is the wood, can't really tell... is that white oak? 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks guys.... I guess a little description would help.

It is made from Beech and stands about 4 inches tall and 3 inches wide at the fatest point. Finished with a satin gel varnish.

Joe, if you put your cursor on the picture and click, it should blow it up much larger.

Nothing like the work of Bernie or Corey, but a fun way to kill an hour in the shop.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Nothing like the work of Bernie or Corey, but a fun way to kill an hour in the shop.


Bull, that as good as any of the junk I have posted. I really like that shape. You should make more of these. Have you tried a turned box yet? 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Thanks guys.... I guess a little description would help.
> 
> It is made from Beech and *stands about 4 inches tall and 3 inches wide* at the fatest point. Finished with a satin gel varnish.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob... 

Yes, I knew how to get a larger pic displayed...  ...didn't show me how big they were...   LOL

Would you call it a Bud Vase?

I agree with Corey... it's a fine quality piece...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe,

Yes, they are known as a bud vase as well as a weed pot and maybe even some other names... who knows. Lot of fun to make and use as decor around the house.

Thanks so much for the kind words, they help inspire.

Corey,

Nope.... no turned box yet, I'm trying to go for a flat one though


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work Bob and like you say, fun and quick to make. Down here at the bottom of the world they're called "twig pots".


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, well, well, buddy you just had to show me up didn't you.    

Ya did good my friend. I really like the form and finish. The neck has a nice touch. I really like that one. Keep'em coming. 


Bernie


----------

